# Old Rich passes 47,000 posts



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations *Old Rich* on passing the 47k mark. :thumb:

John


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats, great work!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Great work Rich, hearty congratulations


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Rich, another milestone reached.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well done Rich, congratulations.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Excellent! Well done!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Awesome! Congrats! :smile:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . . Amazing how the posts mount up when you must keep the hind leg elevated as much as possible


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That's why trees/hydrants are so useful.....









:grin:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Way to go my namesake!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice work Rich. :thumb:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome work Rich!!


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

If your posts were mined Bitcoins you'd be 'Rolling in it' Exceptional... especially given the quality of your posts.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . .


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Outstanding, your work is. To many more posts, look forward we do. :thumb:


----------

